# Probleme mit dem VE unter Eclipse



## hawkeye78 (24. Okt 2004)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade meine ersten Gehversuche mit dem VE von dem Eclipse projekt. Das Grundgerüst aus zwei JTabbedPanel's und 2 Buttons für meine Swing-Oberfläche habe ich nun zusammen. Allerdings beginnen meine Probleme wenn ich nun versuche auf den JTabbedPanels ein weiteres Objekt wie ein Textfeld oder ein Label zu platzieren?
Ich habe nun leider keine Ahnung, was ich unter diesem Editor bzw. Plug-in umstellen muß damit dieses funktioniert. Ich wäre daher über einen entsprechenden Hinweis sehr dankbar.
Gruß
Dan


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (26. Okt 2004)

In dem grafischen Editor ist es teils schwierig bis unmöglich, Objekte in der richtigen "Ebene" einzufügen. Ich benutze dann eben die "Java Beans"-Ansicht (per default links unten, soweit ich mich erinnere).
In dieser hierarchischen Struktur ist das normalerweise kein Problem. Zudem werden hier auch vorhandene Listener angezeigt.

Etwas frickelig wird es, wenn man ein GridBag-Layout benutzt und im grafischen Editor Elemente einfügt. IMHO gibt es in diesem Fall keine echte Alternative (mal abgesehen vom manuellen Ändern der Properties). Manchmal bleibt einem dann nichts anderes übrig, als Komponenten nochmal zu entfernen, damit man die übergeordneten Container im GridBag-Layout verschieben kann.


----------



## Gast (26. Okt 2004)

Ich kann da nur den Gui-Builder vom JBuilder empfehlen. Ich arbeite auch mit Eclipse. Aber für Guis nehme ich immer den JBuilder, da reicht auch die kostenlose Foundation-Version.


----------

